# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  البن بتقهوج بالاحساس يالشمشار

## ارخبيل

*[justify]الحقوا ياناس المنبر  الشمشار ظهر فى قناة فول يعنى اتجلفط فى رمضان وقال كمان حيطل علينا الساعة 8 بعد الفطور كل يوم لكن يالشمشار بنك وقهوتك نسكافى عدييييييييييل كده ماداير ليك بتاع سيناريو[/justify]
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشغل شغل يا فردة هههههههههههههههههههه و ده اكل عيش بالتوفيق يا شمشرة 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الشغل شغل يا فردة هههههههههههههههههههه و ده اكل عيش بالتوفيق يا شمشرة 



 القصة مافى الشغل ياعجبكو القصة انو صدقنى ماحفوت حلقة اخ انا من البن الفى رمضان صداع شديد
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*ربنا يوفقو في مسعاه 
*

----------


## Deimos

*هو بالله برنامجه حيعرض في قوون ...

*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*بالتوفيق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزول ده شاطر شديد ماشاء الله عليه
وحنشوف روعة وابداع غير عادي
مرابطين ليك ياشمشره
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دقة ساعة العمل دقة ساعة الزحف ..الي الامام الي الامام .... قهوة قهوة

*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالتوفيق للشمشار

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق ياشمشره وراجين جلست البن بي فارغ الصبر
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

[justify]الحقوا ياناس المنبر  الشمشار ظهر فى قناة فول يعنى اتجلفط فى رمضان وقال كمان حيطل علينا الساعة 8 بعد الفطور كل يوم لكن يالشمشار بنك وقهوتك نسكافى عدييييييييييل كده ماداير ليك بتاع سيناريو[/justify]



اني اري ان ارخبيل :zxcv3::zxcv3::zxcv3::zxcv3:
هههههههههههههههه 
ده الكلام البجيب ال:oao9::oao9::oao9::oao9::oao9:
انا جاااااااااااااي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الشغل شغل يا فردة هههههههههههههههههههه و ده اكل عيش بالتوفيق يا شمشرة 



هه منور ياعجبكونحن العيش بناكلو في اي مكان لكن برضو بي فهمنا ههههههه يعني المابعجبنا مابنشتغلو 
وزي ماقلت الشغل شغل اشكرك علي وعيك 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

القصة مافى الشغل ياعجبكو القصة انو صدقنى ماحفوت حلقة اخ انا من البن الفى رمضان صداع شديد



سلامتك من الصداع يامان 
الساعه 8:02مساء ده فنجان قهوتنا 
والساعه 7:22م اترفق معانا في الرفقه اللطيفه مع حاجه خليفه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ربنا يوفقو في مسعاه 



يسلموووووووووومناوي والله انت بالذات كنت داير الاقيك اليوم داك بس ربك ماسهل 
*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)

 ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏الشمشار

ماكان العشم يا معاوية (معاً لمقاطعة قناة قووون ) يازول إنت زمان ما قلت البرنامج في قناة زول ...

*

----------

